# Flying sub paint questions



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to shoot the blue on the yellow hull of the FS. I've been looking at various pics on the net, but want to clear things a bit. Is the circular area on top of the hull blue too, or gunmetal possibly? Also, I notice the blue lines run down the fin tops, then overlap a bit on the side. It also appears to have some blue on the bottom of the rear fins too? Anyone got any good pics of the line detail? I would also like to see some good color shots of the front window/bulkhead as well, for color reference. Thanks for any help!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The top ring is blue,the bottom ring is yellow.The window area is blue,the sides are silver or aluminium.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, I thought the window area was black?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to recall David Merriman painting his front Blue IIRC,but being that I'm getting old,I might be wrong.alexander


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm sure this has been linked before but here goes: 

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/FlyingSub/FlyingSubTop.htm

Also: http://www.vttbots.com/flying_sub_burns1.html


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I found the picture of David holding the Tesky Flying Sub,and it is indeed blue.I tried to post it but it is too big.alexander


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

falcon49xxx said:


> I found the picture of David holding the Tesky Flying Sub,and it is indeed blue.I tried to post it but it is too big.alexander


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks ZORRO.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And as a quick reminder (because I'm getting older, too) that it's a "Canary Yellow", with a faint hint of orange in it, and "Blue Angels Blue" for the trimwork, correct?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

wonder if they make that in a rattle can?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I used Tamiya Chrome Yellow and it looks pretty right to me! It's BRIGHT! Of course, I'm not the most "correct" person in the world anyway...My Seaview is pretty different from everyone else's so far, but that's what I wanted.....Will post some pic's soon, it's almost done. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

falcon49xxx said:


> The top ring is blue,the bottom ring is yellow.The window area is blue,the sides are silver or aluminium.


These are, indeed, the correct colors. I've got a small piece of gelcoat from the hull of an original 3ft. studio model. A few weeks ago, took the gelcoat into the sunlight and compared it against my Pantone swatches. Pantone 124 C is a close match for the sub's yellow-orange color. The paint should have a satin sheen to match the studio model's.

The blue trim is simply a medium to darkish blue. If you've got a yellow & blue bottle of Ronsonol lighter fluid sitting around, the Flying Sub's blue is a hair lighter than the color of the bottle's cap. How's that for a scientific comparison?

Gary


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

BOYD makes a color called "Smoothster Yellow" which is more of a school
bus like yellow with a hint of orange and to me it looks spot on. I'll be using
this on my big FS-1 when it arrives along with Blue Angel Blue for the trim.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here is a copy of Pantone 124C in case anyone wants to see


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Argonaut said:


> BOYD makes a color called "Smoothster Yellow" which is more of a school
> bus like yellow with a hint of orange and to me it looks spot on. I'll be using
> this on my big FS-1 when it arrives along with Blue Angel Blue for the trim.


You might want to reconsider that color IIRC it is a metalflake color.I am using Chrome Yellow,which has that orange tinge.alexander


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

falcon49xxx said:


> You might want to reconsider that color IIRC it is a metalflake color.I am using Chrome Yellow,which has that orange tinge.alexander


I'll check into that...Thanks!!!


----------

